# The Aurors



## Cayal (Apr 4, 2011)

The Aurors Trailer (Harry Potter TV Show) Video - IGN

The money machine will keep turning as there is now a Harry Potter based TV series called The Aurors starting in July.


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 4, 2011)

I heard about this but thought it was an April Fool's joke? Am at work so I can't watch the vid...


----------



## Pyan (Apr 4, 2011)

Culhwch said:


> I heard about this but thought it was an April Fool's joke?



You'd be right, Cul...

'Harry Potter' TV show 'The Aurors' headed to FX this summer? Not so fast... - National Comedy | Examiner.com


----------



## Cayal (Apr 5, 2011)

ooo I got tricked...buggers.

they shouldn't leave these things online past April Fools.


----------



## X'Nedra (Jun 14, 2011)

plop - that actually looked OK! lol


----------

